
Intel processors now get OS locked - Fice
https://plus.google.com/+GuidoStepken/posts/bD2VHB4LcEU
======
nemothekid
This was posted earlier and it seems to be fud.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7416110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7416110)

------
zaroth
Just goes to show, you can never stop fighting for Freedom, because they sure
as hell will never stop trying to lock you in a [figurative/literal] cage.

It's at least some comfort how far ARM has come the last few years, first
Microsoft and soon enough Intel will be, still around and making money
certainly, but decidedly _behind the curve_.

Next time I read about Richard Stallman's laptop I'll probably be scoffing a
bit less.

~~~
ilaksh
I think the answer is to move away from monopolies and centralized systems, or
systems that depend on exclusive information or technologies.

And I think it has been shown that can happen. The most obvious example is the
personal computer. For many years, computers were only available through large
organizations. Eventually hobbyists found ways to make them affordable and
distribute them to many homes.

I believe that the designs for some type of Intel processor and single board
computer must be out there being used by quite a few people, say in certain
areas of China. So they aren't really secret.

What we need is open source hardware, and personal fabrication systems.

Another example: move away from centralized ISPs to meshnets. If meshnets
don't provide adequate latency etc., we just have to start coming up with our
own alternatives to ISPs. Maybe just laying fiber strands on the street with
some kind of glue or something crazy-sounding like that.

~~~
cube_yellow
Love your username. Can you speak the language?

Re content: the loper-os.org guy is working on foss lisp-based hardware. Check
it out.

~~~
ilaksh
Heh.. can't speak any ilaksh or ithkuil just picked the name so people would
Google it and because it is usually available as a screen name. Seems like
ithkuil pretty much owns as far as conlangs and is interesting from a general
knowledge representation standpoint but honestly I never really took the time
to understand many of the details since even approaching that would take me a
solid month or two. Thanks I will check out loper.. but can loper compete with
Intel? We need advanced general purpose open source chips that we can use for
gaming and everything else.

~~~
cube_yellow
ETA: the reason for /r/ithkuil having high activity lately is because John
Quijada himself started commenting
[http://www.reddit.com/user/zeuhl59](http://www.reddit.com/user/zeuhl59)

~~~
ilaksh
Wow I actually have the username ithkuil on reddit (using runvnc now) Did not
actually think to check for a subreddit. I wonder if he would want my
username. Would probably have to delete my account first though if you can do
that.

